

Google Prepping A Second Life Competitor? - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/24/google-preping-a-second-life-competitor/

======
rrival
Briefly in 2005 - they named it well, it eats your life, and it's not worth
making $L unless you're Anshe Chung, queen of all SL real estate.

------
samb
point of curiosity- do any ycers use second life? i've been out and played
around, but couldn't tell you what my username is/was at this point.

~~~
icey
I've tooled around with it in the past, but other than spending some time
making little toys in LSL, I found that I didn't really fit in with the "giant
walking and talking penis" crowd.

